# what have you done to your trucks???



## bradpatt03 (May 10, 2005)

what kind of modifications have all ya'll done to your trucks...


first i had a 97 f-150 ext cab w/ a 3" body and 315 tires with a little sound system in it and dual exhaust.

next i had a '01 f-150 super crew w/ a 3"body and 35" tires on 17" chrome wheels, billet grill, clear corner lights, tv in dash w/ playstation 2, aftermarket radio, sound system, dual exhaust

then i had a '01 f-250 4 door w/ a 8" suspension lift on 38" tires w/ clear corner lights and clear clearance lights and a superchip

now i have a '04 f-150 ext. cab w/ a 2.5" leveling kit w/ 285's on an 18" wheel w/ a custom stealth sound system (under the seat)...soon to come is a flip down tv, 35" tires, chrome wheels, possibly a billet grill



keep in mind i'm only 18...i've had some bad luck w/ trucks to say the least 

(97 got sold, 01 burnt in driveway cause of recall, 250 was too expensive for gas, maintenance, 04 almost totalled but survived)


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 10, 2005)

99 S-10 ZR2 

2in. lift, 32x11.5 BFG Mud Terrains, Tail light guards, safari bar (2 KC Highlights), Vent and bug visors.


----------



## nevamiss270 (May 10, 2005)

I got a 99' ZR2 Ext cab
It's got a brushguard w/ 2 kc daylighters
32x11.50 Mud Terrains
Black Low Profile Toolbox
Line X bed
Kenwood Cd
Wired for system, just can afford one right now.

Coming soon upon funds,
True Dual Flowmaster 40 series
System
New tires

Dreaming of,
6 in superlift
35's 
chrome rims
superchip
throttle body spacer
K&N FIPK II


----------



## bilgerat (May 10, 2005)

I put a GONetwork sticker on mine!! and got it muddy a few times!!


----------



## JByrd15 (May 10, 2005)

I got an 01' 4 door F-150, with a 3 inch body lift, 35 inch Super Swamper TSL Thornbirds, dual exhaust, a tool box, Euro tail lights, Air Intake, a super chip, and 2-10inch- JL Audio Subs under the back seat!!!!!!


----------



## goob (May 11, 2005)

*1992*

Ive got a 1992 F-150 2wd that I am going to convert over to 4x4 and straight axle, and then put 9 inches under it with 36s or 37s.   


  Before pic(my truck)
  After pic hopefully(somebody elses truck)


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 11, 2005)

nevamiss270 said:
			
		

> I got a 99' ZR2 Ext cab
> 
> Dreaming of,
> 6 in superlift
> ...




Me Too!  Heck might as well throw in a SAS up front then you will have a mean truck. Lord knows the front ends on our truck is not the greatest to ever hit the road.


----------



## beginnersluck (May 11, 2005)

I put a tool box on the back!!!  I'd really like to fix it up, but I think I'll wait until I buy a new one.


----------



## GAGE (May 11, 2005)

Not near as much as some of you!

05 2500HD 4x4 Crewcab with a Duramax!

I have new 285/75/16 BFG All Terrains, had to raise the torsion bars to do it without scrubbing but they look good!
I have diamond plate bed caps, under the rail bed liner,  bed mat  and a toolbox!
I have chrome step bars, mud gaurds, bug shield, tinted windows and Mossy Oak shadow grass seat covers over  my leather seats!

I would like to have a big brush gaurd as well as some PIAA lights but not right now!

I do like my truck!

Gage


----------



## leadoff (May 11, 2005)

Got me some flow-nasties and tinted the windows on my '03 Z71. My dog has also become a semi-permanent fixture to the back of my truck.


----------



## huntnnut (May 11, 2005)

Y2K Z-71 Reg. Cab Stepside with 285x16 BFG's, Westin Nerf bars, Extang Tonnoue Cover, Bed Rug, Vent Shields/Visors installed and raised torsion bars.  Next on the agenda is dual exhaust if I keep that long.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 11, 2005)

dang - ya'll remind me of lots of stuff i forgot...

on the '04 i left out...

5% tint all around, low profile toolbox, bug shield, upgraded 18" wheels from 17" (got from dad when he bought some chrome ones) and bfg all terrains

also soon to come is a bull bar w/ 2 piaa lights


----------



## JBird227 (May 12, 2005)

My last truck was a 1999 Ranger Ex-cab, 4 in. superlift, 3 inch body lift. 35" Toyo M/T's.

The rock crawler- 1979 Jeep CJ-7. Dana 35 axles, 4.56 gears.
T-18 Transfer case, terra low kit- around 4 to 1. Lockers front and rear. winch, full roll cage, racing seats with 4 point belts.
Spring over with 35" Goodyear MT/R's. Also has onboard air compressor and welder. we frequent the tellico area. Been up everything there...


----------



## 6wheeler (May 12, 2005)

*Going the other way!!!*

Last Tuesday I tore up my right shoulder getting my truck (been in a wheelchair for 25 years now) so now I'm gonna slam my 98 Dodge 1500 Quad cab. Ordered a flip kit (6 inch drop rear) and 2" drop spindles and 2" drop springs for the front total 4" drop. So, if you see a slammed red Dodge with a fifty something guy tooling down the road it just might be me. I'll post the before and after pics when we get done.

I wonder if I gotta wear my hat backwards and listen to loud thumping music now????


----------



## Ron288 (Nov 24, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:


> what kind of modifications have all ya'll done to your trucks...
> 
> 
> first i had a 97 f-150 ext cab w/ a 3" body and 315 tires with a little sound system in it and dual exhaust.
> ...


 
  sounds to like dad needs to get that credit card away from you--------


----------



## Ron288 (Nov 24, 2006)

*loud*

i have 1991 gmc 289,350 miles on it ,happy just like it is. it pulls my 96 stratos just fine---


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 28, 2006)

i got a 93 4x4 silverado. nothing special done to it. took the converter off and ran dual straight pipes. sounds a lot badder than it is!


----------



## captbrian (Nov 28, 2006)

1980 k-5 blazer-soft-top and hard top
       12 inch superlift suspension
        3 inch body
        1-ton axles front and rear with 4.56 gears
        air lockers front and rear
        39.5 inch boggers on black powdercoated bead-locks
        removed the 4 speed manual 
        replaced with beefed up auto tranny
        removed the carbed 454c.i. 
        replaced with f.i. 502c.i. bowtie crate motor
        3.5" flowmasters
        had front bumper built from the frame of peterbuilt
        installed old-school warn 8274 winch
        put k.c. hilites on front bumper
        rear tube bumper/air tank built (held a lot of air too)
        cut the fenders out, put bushwacker flares on
        complete sony sound system 

i could have put, and did for a short while, 44's on it, but with the 40's on it, i could flex it out to the max, and the tires wouldn't touch.  

1996 mazda b-4000 extended cab---everyday driver
       5.5" superlift suspension
       3" body lift
       33x12.50 swamper ssr/black powder coated beadlocks
       removed the 4.0l, replaced with beefed up 302c.i.
       3" flowmasters
       4.56 gears from and rear
       detroit lockers front and rear
       complete sony sound system, with tv
       brush gaurd on front
       custom built nerf bars
       rear tube/air tank bumper
       lots of tint

had some 35 boggers on it, but the 33's wouldn't touch when flexed.

best mod to both trucks, SOLD!!!!!


----------



## DCarter001 (Nov 28, 2006)

1994 Ranger 4X4 extended cab:

3" body lift,
L&L headers,
true duals,
flowmaster 40 series.....



Oh, and a 5.0L with an AOD tranny.  
Still managed to keep the shift on the fly thanks to a little help from advanced adapters.


----------



## cowboyncountry (Nov 29, 2006)

1999 Chevy
dual flowmaster
JBA headers
Hypertec programing
Flexalite electric fans
200 amp alternator
45 pound injectors
80mm throttle body
Firepower ignition system
Air ride suspension
Rhino lining


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll post what I have right now.. Way to much to list on the others I have built.

1985 4Runner - Last Year Solid Axle was available
22re converter to Propane
Bobbed 13"(shortened the rear after the wheels)
Cryo/Heat Treated 5.29 Rears
94 IFS V6 Rear end and 1.5 spacers in front
Electric Locker Front and Spool Rear
Trail Gear Hysteer
Custom Bumpers and Sliders
Tube Doors
Hybrid Springs
Marlin Crawler 2.28 Crawl Box
Marlin Crawler 4.7:1 Transfer case gears in the 2nd case
Longfield 30 spline super axles w/ 300m birfs
Longfield Hub Chromoly Gears
ARP Hub and Knuckle Studs
Superior Chromomoly Rear Shafts
Internal Roll Cage
Recentered 8 Bolt H1 Double Beadlocks to 6 Lug
39.5x13.5/16.5 Super Swamper IROKs


----------



## bradpatt03 (Nov 30, 2006)

Ron288 said:


> sounds to like dad needs to get that credit card away from you--------



dang this one got brought back up from a long time ago...actually i paid for all of my trucks and mods by working full time but i sure do wish i had all of the money back i spent on that stuff...

oh and by the way- i'm finally wising up and stopped screwing with my trucks. its way too expensive of a hobby for me 

now i have me a 2006 F-150 4x4 4-door Lariat and all I have done to it is tinted the windows, got a bedliner, and kept the low profile toolbox from the last F-150. It came with a factory sound system and a tv/dvd player so I haven't done anything to the inside of it yet. I want to add some Flowmasters to it and when the tires wear out get something more like an all-terrain and maybe some chrome wheels to replace the factory 20's it has on it now.


----------



## Eric 30.06 (Dec 2, 2006)

i have a 01 chevy 2500 4x4 x-cab i put a tool box an a grill guard on it.


----------



## badger (Dec 5, 2006)

My list on my 2003 Ram 2500 4X4 Cummins:

Rancho 9000's,
Banks 4' Monster exhaust,
TST PMCR tuner,
AFE Proguard filter & modified airbox,
Modified turbo housing with pinned wastegate,
Westin step bars & brushguard,
Hella Rallye 4000 & Katx FET lights,
Suncoast transmission,
Pioneer XM CD/Radio with Boston Acoustics, JL, Rockford Fosgate & Sony components,
Rostra seat heaters 
Linex & truckbox,
Prodigy trailer brake controller.

Dyno'd 503HP & 1060 lb/ft at the wheels.......... 

95k miles & lovin' it.

badger


----------



## JACKED UP (Dec 14, 2006)

I HAVE A 03' F-150 SUPERCREW LARIAT FX4.  
BLACK ON TAN LEATHER
LINE-X
6" FABTECH SUSPENSION LIFT
3" BODY LIFT
37X 13.50 XTERRAINS ON 17" CHROME BEADLOCKS
4.56 GEARS
DIABLO SPORT PREDATOR POWERTUNER
AIR RAID AIR INTAKE
FLOWMASTER TURNDOWNS

FORGOT TO MENTION IT SUCKS SOME GAS...


----------



## brian chambers (Dec 15, 2006)

2001, s10, 4.3, 5 speed,  4x4,  z85,  springs and shocks,chipped,1" spacer under tbi, cold air intake k&n  and helper leaf springs.


----------



## whtlhntr (Dec 20, 2006)

85 Dodge 1/2 ton 4 x 4

axles from a 78 1 ton
lockers
transfer case from same 1 ton
threw away the 318, replaced with a new 440
tool box
bed mat
front and rear tube bumpers (home made)
Rancho RS 9000's
new dual exhaust
33 x 11.50/16.5 mudders


crawls past anything but a gas station


----------



## specialk (Dec 21, 2006)

i got a 93 chevy z71 stepside 4wd, the only thing i did was put in a dog box........


----------



## shunt (Apr 11, 2007)

97 chevy k1500 
3 in body lift
33 inch maxxis buckshot mudders
flowmaster 40 series exhaust
tool box
light bar with 2 hella 500 lights
cb radio with whip antenna
oh yea ..HEE HAW


----------



## Pro40Dually (Apr 12, 2007)

Nothing much to my 04 Tundra except I redid my door panels and console with Realtree Hardwoods Grey.

Before:  http://www.hunt101.com/img/314354.JPG

After:  http://www.hunt101.com/img/314098.JPG

http://www.hunt101.com/img/314097.JPG


----------



## BKA (Apr 12, 2007)

I've stopped washing it.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Apr 12, 2007)

2.5 " suspension lift, 265/75/16 BFG AT's on 16x8 Helo Maxx 6 wheels, JVC satellite/HD radio/sound system/ 10 disk changer, 800 watt 12 volt DC to 120 volt AC converter under seat wired to weatherproof duplex receptacle in bed, GPS navigation. What next?


----------



## cball917 (Apr 14, 2007)

1994 Toyota Pickup, 4wd, 5spd. Excellent condition. aluminum wheels, 31x10.50 yokohama geolanders, k&n filter, tinted windows, only 108K miles. just going to keep puttin gas in it. to nice to change!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jneil (Apr 22, 2007)

'91 Mitsubishi Mighty Max, put an CD/MP3 player in it, shoveled 1200 lbs of rocks in back of it among other abuses. It takes it all in stride.


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 22, 2007)

nuthin , goes whar those that have the stuff on em n b-yond ........


----------



## 84c10 (Apr 23, 2007)

< 84 chevy in my pic 35's lift and 350 crate motor


----------



## wmaybin (Apr 25, 2007)

2005 Z71 Crew 1500
2inch body lift(from factory)
285/70/17 bfg's
17'' ion rims
Ranch hand brush guard
rear mounted accessory lights for easy night trailer hook up or anything else you could think of using them for.  

Got a lot I still want to do.


----------



## imsdunn (Apr 25, 2007)

2000 Ram 1500 Ext Cab
Low profile tool box (black)
Linex bedliner
5% tint all the way around
Gibson stainless steel exhaust system (dual)
3" body lift
305/75/16 Mickey Thompson Eagle Claws (Bad *** tires - getting ~50k miles per set)
Tail light covers with Ram head (Don't make those anymore) - painted to match truck
3pc. bug shield
Vent visors
Jet super module 
PowerAide spacer plate
Cold-air Intake (K&N)
JBA ceramic coated headers

I've put over 200k miles on it - pulling a boat, jet ski, trailers, and many loads in the bed for work and play! I use my truck like a truck! 

Don't just Dodge it - Ram it!


----------



## KPatterson (May 15, 2007)

First jeep I ever built up:
98XJ
456 front and rear
detroit rear, powertrax no slip up front 
37" SSRs
Warn 800lb winch
Arb Bull Bar
Much Much more.......






Second Jeep I built up (first strictly offroad rig)
92XJ converted to 4x4 and Auto
AW4/NP231
Ford 9" rear 513s w/ spool
HP D44 front 513s w/ spool
Built ford Radius amrs up front
63" Chevys rear 
36" TSl










Current Daily Driver/Hauler
2000 Durango SLT+ 4x4
4.7 Flowmaster 40 Series, custom homebrew intake
2" torsion crank and lift shackles
33x12.5x15 BFG ATs






Lasty is my current project once done:
79 CJ5
360/TF727/D300
dana 60s 411s welded
spring over shackle reversal front, stretched 4 link rear
39" TSL on hummer double beadlocks


----------



## shakey hunter (May 15, 2007)

*pro40*

love what you done to the interior I want to do mine now. I currently working on plans to do my 97 Z71 but i will do mine for the shock factor in this up scale part of north east cobb.going to put some flows on it some 285/75 ATs and the the windows tinted and of course the browning buck mark sticker on the back window. mabey a lift also dont know right now.


----------



## Nate23 (May 15, 2007)

Patterson- you work at a offroad shop?


----------



## KPatterson (May 15, 2007)

Nate23 said:


> Patterson- you work at a offroad shop?



No, most of the work is done in my driveway


----------



## Atlanta29 (May 16, 2007)

I have a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab Timberline Green.

1.    Mopar - Mud flaps front
2.    Mopar - Mud flaps back
3.    Dodge - Chrome Billet Grill
4.    Mopar - Chrome bug guard
5.    Stampede - Camo Hood Protector
6.    Stampede - Camo Rear Light Protectors
7.    Mossy Oak - Camo Back Window Tint
8.    Mossy Oak - Camo Tint Strip windshield
9.    DeeZee - Camo Bed Rail Protectors
10.  RAM - Black Quad Step Bars
11.  Dodge - Rubber Bed Mat
12.  Mopar - Tow Hitch Kit
13.  Daystar - Leveling Kit 2.5”
14.  ProComp - 3000 front Shocks
15.  265/70/17 - All Terrain Tires
16.  Fog Lights
17. Mopar - Bed Cover

I think that is it so far.
Looking for a good deal on some 33" 12.50 17" or 285/70/17


----------



## Hogtown (May 16, 2007)

2006, F-250, King Ranch Crew Cab, PSD - pulled the tool box out of my old truck and bolted it to this truck.


----------



## pbplayer1 (May 17, 2007)

'99 Sierra 2wd w/ 5.3
4.10's
Detroit Trutrac
Hypertech Programmer
Performance Plugs/Wires
Vette Servo
K&N CAI
Lowered 2 inches
17x10 inch rims

seems ive gone in a different direction than most of yall.....


----------



## Atlanta29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Atlanta29 said:


> I have a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab Timberline Green.
> 
> 1.    Mopar - Mud flaps front
> 2.    Mopar - Mud flaps back
> ...



Pictures finally.


----------



## juniorbassman (Sep 23, 2007)

*K-5 and Titan*

1990 K-5 Blazer:
Fender Flares
Swamper LTB 33x13.50
4" Rancho Lift
Brush Guard
KC's
Rhino Lined interior- (floor board and all the way up to windows)
Pioneer CD player 
6 Kendwood speakers
12" Bazooka sub w/500watt MTX amp
Camo Seat Covers
CB radio
Straight Pipes w/ 4.5" Chrome Tips  (loudest truck in rockdale county)
K&N

2006 Nissan Titan King Cab:
Tinted Windows
Rain Guards on windows
Sirius Satellite Radio
Have not done much to the Titan.  Plan on putting a small lift kit, flowmasters, and sound system when warranty runs out.  Plan on fitted camo seat covers also.


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Sep 24, 2007)

*Baddest 2wd in Buckhead*

91 F150 196K
Paint job/topper/wheels &tires/glass packs on a straight 6/painted all interior components from maroon to black/custom re-upholster on the seat from maroon to leather/installed custom interior/ custom stereo (6X9's and 4"in the doors/ line-x/ cab lights/ converted it to AC/ aftermarket bumpers/ about 3 starters, 3 batteries, a few alternators, water pump, etc..


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Sep 25, 2007)

99 dodge 2500 cummins diesel.
got swampers.
gets 18-20mpg on highway when it isn't being used like a four wheeler.
too many mods to list
250K miles


----------



## jboro1027 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've got a 2004 Dodge Dakota Sxt regular cab 4wd. It has a black toolbox, black bull bar with off road lights, flowmaster duel exhaust, bedliner. In feb. I'm getting a 3" lift kit and some BFG mud terrain tires.


----------

